# digitally signed modem driver



## mahendran (Aug 31, 2004)

dear friends,

i use 56 kpbs fax moderm (external).after upgrading to win xp, i need digitally signed moderm driver.i use connexant modem.i searched their site,but not available. where do i get the correct driver.


----------



## theraven (Aug 31, 2004)

which company ??
why dont u check if win xo has the drivers inbuilt ?


----------



## zeeshan_04 (Aug 31, 2004)

Go to www.driverguide.com and search for the right drivers. I think your problem will be solved.

I also face the same problem when I installed Xp . But driverguide.com came to my rescue.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 31, 2004)

Install those unsigned drivers and then goto WindowsUpdate.com .. and search your system for updates availible .. I got my latest Conexant drivers from there ....


----------



## silly_kash (Aug 31, 2004)

most of the win2k drivers work 4 xp

i am running my motorola sm56 on win xp by win 2k driver.


----------

